# Profibus Störung auf Leitung



## maccap (9 Dezember 2008)

Hallo miteinander,

wir schlagen uns schon seit geraumer Zeit mit einem Problem auf dem Profibus herum. Wir betreiben eine S7/315-2DP als Master, mehrere FUs, mehrere ET200s, nen Schreiber, ein MP377 und einen Brennerautomaten (BCU370 von Kromschröder) als Slaves auf dem Bus.
Wir erden die Schirmung des Buskabels an allen Übergabestellen, sprich Stecker und Klemmleiste separat mit extra Schirmklemmen, wie sie bei der Erdung von Analogkabelschirmen genutzt werden.
Nun haben wir aber bei 2 von 5 Anlagen immer noch das Problem, dass wenn der Brenner gezündet wird, über einen 7,5kV-Zündtrafo, der Bus für ca. 500ms ausfällt und die Anlage in Störung geht. Komischerweise passiert dies nicht bei jedem Zündvorgang, sondern wahlfrei. 
Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen den Bus stabiler zu bekommen, sodass evtl. solche Ausfälle nicht zur Abschaltung führen?

Gruß, maccap


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Dezember 2008)

Ich würde das Problem nicht beim Bus suchen sondern bei den Brenner.. Bist du sicher das der gut geerdet ist ???? Ansonsten kannst du mal versuchen die Busgeschwindigkeit runterzusetzen

Über Abschlusswiderstände beim Bus brauchen wir jetzt nicht zu reden, oder ?


----------



## maccap (9 Dezember 2008)

An Admin: Sorry bitte in Feldbusse verschieben, habe nicht gesehen, dass ich unter Simatic war.

An Lipperlandstern:
Der Brenner ist mit einer 6mm² separat geerdert und auf die Erdungsschiene geführt. 
Abgesehen davon, gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit den Bus vor solchen Einflüssen zu schützen außer die Geschwindigkeit runter zu setzen?


----------



## MW (9 Dezember 2008)

maccap schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit den Bus vor solchen Einflüssen zu schützen außer die Geschwindigkeit runter zu setzen?



Es müsste funktionieren wenn du einen Repeater vor den Brenner setzt und den Brenner als letzten Teilnehmer an das ende des Stranges setzt, dass müsste zumindest verhindern das der gesamte Bus ausfällt, allerdings wäre das auch nur eine Bekämpfung des Symptomes, die Krankheit ist damit nicht geheilt, also versuche besser die Ursache für diese Störung zu finden.


----------



## maccap (9 Dezember 2008)

Was könnt Ihr denn zur Fehlerfindung empfehlen. Irgendeinen Profibustester den Ihr empfehlen könnt? Würde mir so etwas vorstellen, was ich nur von Ethernet kenne, der mir den Ort auf der Leitung anzeigen kann, wo die Störung verursacht wird.


----------



## MW (9 Dezember 2008)

Du kennst ja eigentlich schon den Verursacher der Störung



maccap schrieb:


> Nun haben wir aber bei 2 von 5 Anlagen immer noch das Problem, dass wenn der Brenner gezündet wird, über einen 7,5kV-Zündtrafo, der Bus für ca. 500ms ausfällt und die Anlage in Störung geht. Komischerweise passiert dies nicht bei jedem Zündvorgang, sondern wahlfrei.



gibt es bei diesen Anlagen den unterschiede z.b. in der Verkabelung ?
Liegen die Buskabel vielleicht zu dicht am Brenner oder sind zusammen mit der Einspeisung für den Brenner verlegt ?
Wenn es neue Brenner sind, kannst du auch mal kontakt mit dem Hersteller aufnehmen, möglicherweise haben diese Geräte auch einen Fehler.



> Irgendeinen Profibustester den Ihr empfehlen könnt? Würde mir so etwas vorstellen, was ich nur von Ethernet kenne, der mir den Ort auf der Leitung anzeigen kann, wo die Störung verursacht wird.


Zum Thema Bustester kannst du mal die Forumssuche bemühen, dass Thema hatten wir schon öfters. Zum Beispiel hat Firma Indusol hat einige Geräte Namhafter Hersteller im Programm und die machen auch mal eine kostenlose Messung .


----------



## maccap (9 Dezember 2008)

MW schrieb:


> Du kennst ja eigentlich schon den Verursacher der Störung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wir versuchen natürlich immer die Buskabel separat zu verlegen.
Der Brenner läuft nur mit Gas, d.h. das Einzige was elektrisch ist, ist die Flammeüberwachung und eben die Zündung.
Die Brennersteuerung ist im Gasamaturenschrank untergebracht, der Zündtrafo liegt zwischen diesem Schrank und dem Brenner und wird primärseitig mit 230VAC versorgt und gibt sekundärseitig 7kV raus.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
ich möchte den Punkt mit der Erde aufgreifen, also 6qmm finde ich nicht als ausreichend. Wir führen unseren Potentialausgleich mit Massebänder aus, die wir in 100m Ringen kaufen. Mit einen normalen Leiter bekommst du die Störungen nicht weg.

gruß Helmut


----------



## tschortscho51 (10 Dezember 2008)

*Hallo Maccap*

Vielleicht hilft Dir dieser ProfiHub B5 weiter, laut Angaben
sollen damit Störungen ausgefilter werden.
http://www.profitrace.ch
Ich habe info's von Anwendern, dass das Gerät erfolgreich im Einsatz ist.
(Logistikanlagen).


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Dezember 2008)

na ja...störungen auf den Profibus wegfiltern...die Störungen gehen ja anscheinend von dem Brenner aus, so macht es meiner Ansicht nach mehr sinn die Ursache zu bekämpfen und nicht die Folgen. Vielleicht möchte der Kunde von maccap noch andere Anlagen in seinen Betrieb installieren, an den dann ähnliche Fehler auftreten. An diesen Anlagen kann dan maccap nicht ran wenn die dann von einem anderen Lieferanten kommen. 

gruß Helmut


----------



## Simatiker (10 Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen,



> Wir erden die Schirmung des Buskabels an allen Übergabestellen, sprich Stecker und Klemmleiste separat mit extra Schirmklemmen, wie sie bei der Erdung von Analogkabelschirmen genutzt werden.


 
Das klingt mir schon etwas eigenartig, der Schirm wird am jeweiligen Stecker oder Anschluss doch ausreichend geerdet und ich hab das so noch nie gesehen bzw. gehört. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das diese Art der Installation ein Problem darstellen könnte. Was meinst du mit Klemmleiste?
Schau mal hier http://cache.automation.siemens.com/dnl/zY0NzI1AAAA_1971286_HB/profn2_d.pdf ob die allgemeinen Regeln bei der Installation eingehalten wurden.


----------



## tschortscho51 (10 Dezember 2008)

*@Helmut*

stimme ich Dir zu.
Mit dem vorgeschlagenen PB-Hub kann aber der Brenner auf eine eigene
Stichleitung gesetzt werden um wenigstens das Problem einzugrenzen
und auszuschalten, bis eine geeignete Lösung an der Störquelle gefunden ist. Wenn diese Applikation eine Einzellösung ist, ist diese Lösung vielleicht
wirtschaftlicher.


----------



## maccap (10 Dezember 2008)

Vielen Dank erstmal an alle für die vielen Anregungen.
Werde die einzelnen Vorgehensweisen mal ausprobieren. Leider habe ich keine Anlage direkt vor der Tür, wo ich so etwas direkt ausprobieren könnte. Werde erstmal versuchen, es in einem Testaufbau nachzuvollziehen, jedenfalls die Lösung mit dem Hub. 
Mit der Erdung haben wir uns schon länger rumgeschlagen und die verschiedesten Varianten ausprobiert auch mit Querschnitten mit bis zu 25mm². Da setze ich wenig Hoffnung drauf, da die Voraussetzung von Anlage zu Anlage unterschiedlich sind, was das Thema ERdung und Potentialausgleich angeht.
Zusätzlich werde ich nochmal den Link von Simatiker checken und gucken, ob wirklich alles konform gehalten ist.
Werde Euch bei Zeiten ein Feedback an selber Stelle geben.
Bis dann.
maccap


----------



## Dumbledore (10 Dezember 2008)

maccap schrieb:


> Zusätzlich werde ich nochmal den Link von Simatiker checken und gucken, ob wirklich alles konform gehalten ist.


dazu noch meine 2 cents : das konsequente Erden der Busleitungen (nach den Siemens-Richtlinien) ist nicht immer der Weisheit letzter Schluss. Wenn die Erde "verseucht" ist dann kann das auch kontraproduktiv sein. Alternativ könnte man ja mal versuchen, an dieser sensiblen Stelle (Brenner) ausnahmsweise das Buskabel NICHT zu erden. Es wäre natürlich sehr sinnvoll, wenn dieser Teilnehmer dann auch der letzte in der daisy chain wäre.

Ich weiss z.B. dass andere Hersteller durchaus auch andere Erdungsvorschriften für den (Profi-)Bus haben als Siemens. Kann natürlich lustig werden wenn dann ein (fremder) Siemens-Techniker zu einer Störungsbeseitigung gerufen wird, die lehnen angeblich das Arbeiten dann konsequent ab 

Gruss Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Dezember 2008)

Hallo maccap,
noch einmal zu deiner Erdung. Wenn du normale Leiter nimmst bekommst du die Störung nicht weg auch nicht mit 25qmm, es ist wirklich besser eine spezielle Leitung für den Potentialausgleich zu benutzen und die Störung auf kurzen weg ableiten.
Wir haben ähnliche probleme wenn sich Kunstoff-Teile auf einem Band aufladen.

hier noch einmal was wir nutzen 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen braids.pdf


gruß Helmut


----------



## blackhack (10 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich hab da eher eine Übertragung der Störung vom Zündkabel zum Bus
über die Luft im Verdacht.
Als Versuch würde ich die Zündleitung komplett schirmen.
Ebenso den Zündtrafo in ein EMV Gehäuse mit EMV Verschraubungen verfrachten.
Im Endeffekt sollte die gesamte Zündstrecke in einem faradayschen Käfig verpackt werden.
Ich hatte ähnliche Effekte an einer Förderanlage in England und erst die Konsequente Schirmung der Störquelle brachte Abhilfe.


----------



## Strömling (13 Dezember 2008)

Hallo
Man könnte auch den DP-Slave "Brenner"über zwei OLM und ein paar meter LWL Leitung anbinden.

oder als einfachen Versuch in den  DP-Einstellungen das Retry-Limit hochnehmen 
(wenn der Bus elektrisch OK ist)

MfG


----------



## MW (14 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Strömling und Willkommen im Forum


Strömling schrieb:


> Man könnte auch den DP-Slave "Brenner"über zwei OLM und ein paar meter LWL Leitung anbinden.



Aber meinst nicht, dass das eine etwas zu teuere Alternative wäre ?? (mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen )  


Ich kann da den Vorrednern nur zustimmen, es ist auf jeden Fall besser die Störungsursache zu beseitigen als nur die Symptome zubekämpfen.


----------



## maccap (19 Dezember 2008)

blackhack schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> Als Versuch würde ich die Zündleitung komplett schirmen.
> Ebenso den Zündtrafo in ein EMV Gehäuse mit EMV Verschraubungen.


 
Von dieser Variante halte ich nichts, da sie laut DIN/EN nicht zulässig ist, d.h. ein Zündkabel zu schirmen.
Hintergrund ist, dass wenn der Schirm aus irgendeinem Grund nicht geerdet ist, der Schirm wie ein Kondensator wirkt und sich auflädt. Der nächste Unwissende der dann das Kabel oder die Schirmung anpackt, kriegt dann ordentlich eine gewackelt.
Das EMV-Gehäuse werde ich mal testen. Hast Du einen Tipp für ein Fabrikat?

Gruß, maccap


----------



## GreenhornNRW (20 Dezember 2008)

Da der Verursacher (wahrscheinlich) bekannt ist, sollte doch eher das Problem an der Quelle und nicht am Ziel bekämpft werden. Was sagt denn der Hersteller bzgl. der Erdung bzw Potentialausgleich. Letztendlich müssten die doch wissen, mit welchem Querschnitt geerdet werden muss, um Störungen in der Umgebung zu vermeiden, schon um geltende Bestimmungen zu erfüllen. 

Mfg Michael


----------



## MeTh (20 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

wenn wir Probleme mit dem Profibus haben (was schon öfters der Fall war)
hatten wir immer mit diesem Mann Kontakt:

http://www.hlg.homepage.t-online.de/

Kennt sich sehr gut aus und hinterfragt sogar die Steckverbindungen von Siemens, ...

Hat bei uns jedes Problem beheben können.

Also, wenn alles nichts hilft - das ist eine gute Adresse.

Hoffe dass du's auch ohne hinbekommst.
LG MeTh.


----------



## Markus (20 Dezember 2008)

bei durch Hochspannung erzeugten Funkenstrecken enstehen extrem hohe frequenzen. für die ist der kapazitive widerstand zur abschirmung praktisch nicht vorhanden.

Wenn du geschirmte Leitungen im leistungsteil der HV verbaut hast, dann lege den Schirm nur am HV Teil auf. Die ganze scheisse ballert dir mit großer warscheinlichkeit vom schirm und vom PE in deinen Schaltschrank und dort auch auf die 0V von der 24VDC versorgung...


Eine DICKE Erde am HV-teil ist wichtig.
Diese Erde aber nicht in den Schaltschrank fürhren sondern auf soviel Stahl wie möglich, also am besten direkt auf den Stahlbau oder den hauptpotentialausgleich der Halle.

So kann sich die Spannung abbauen, aber eben nicht über die elektronik in deinem schrank.

Du kannst spasseshlaber mal probieren die erdverbindung über einen ganzen ring 0,75 oder kleiner zu machen, durch den widerstand ereichst du vermutlich dass sich die spannung abbaut bevor sie in deinem schrank eintrifft.
(das ist keine dauerlösung, nur zum testen!)

wichtig ist in deinem fall wirklich eine dicke erde die nicht in deinen schrank sodern auf VIEL Stahl geht.
Und wie gesagt, die isolierung zu der Abschirmung ist für das zeug praktisch nicht vorhanden.

alles andere behandelt nur die symtome.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (20 Dezember 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> ..Eine DICKE Erde am HV-teil ist wichtig...


Wobei "dick" bei hohen Frequenzen absolut kein Massstab ist. Möglichst feindrähtig muss sie sein (Skineffekt), und großflächig auflegen! Erdungsbänder sind nicht zufällig so aufgebaut.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Dezember 2008)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Wobei "dick" bei hohen Frequenzen absolut kein Massstab ist. Möglichst feindrähtig muss sie sein (Skineffekt), und großflächig auflegen! Erdungsbänder sind nicht zufällig so aufgebaut.
> 
> Gruß, Onkel


 
...mein reden, siehe #15....!


----------



## findw (10 August 2013)

Hallo Maccap
da ich auch Probleme mit einer BCU370 habe wollte ich fragen ob du 2007 eine Lösung zum Profibusproblem gefunden hast?


----------



## maccap (11 August 2013)

Hallo findw,

Letztendlich hat eine Kombination von verschiedenen Maßnahmen zum Erfolg geführt. Erdung des Brenners am Stahlgerüst, möglichst kurzes Zündkabel, funkentstörter zundkerzenstecker und am wichtigsten, die Art des zündtrafos. Vorher hatten wir einen mit vier anschlussleitungen L, N, Pe und eine braune Leitung. jetzt einen mit drei. Ohne Braun.


----------



## findw (12 August 2013)

Hallo maccap,
funkentstörter Zündkerzenstecker wurde schon bestellt, Erdung ist OK, Zündtrafo ist interessant wird ausprobiert.

Danke findw


----------

